# Hello



## fastjim (Nov 13, 2012)

Just checking in to say hello, i'm a new used 2005 Outback Sidney owner and glad to find this forum.


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

fastjim said:


> Just checking in to say hello, i'm a new used 2005 Outback Sidney owner and glad to find this forum.


Welcome aboard!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!
Always glad to see new members. I'm sure you guys will enjoy the Outback TT! Lots of good info on any TT here. Just ask and someone will have the answer.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

john7349,
Congrats on the "new to you" Outback.
Welcome to Outbackers.
crunchman


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats. Where are you located. You will find that the members here have lots of good information about most parts of the US and Canada. We just need to know where you are. Most add it to their signature.


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Welcome! enjoy your outback


----------



## fastjim (Nov 13, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> Congrats. Where are you located. You will find that the members here have lots of good information about most parts of the US and Canada. We just need to know where you are. Most add it to their signature.


I'm located in Springfield , Tn just a bit north of Nashville


----------

